# Amplificador para auriculares



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2009)

*¡ O dilema ¡*

Quiero algo que suene como el “Paraíso” (Con ángeles y todo) pero.

1) No tengo miles de dólares para comprarme o armarme unas cajas de muy alta calidad.
2) No tengo miles de dólares para armarme un equipo de muy alta calidad.
*
Solución:*
Me compro unos auriculares de muy alta calidad, que NO son excesivamente caros, armo este pequeño amplificador (De alta calidad) y disfruto música como loco, me ahorro un montón de dólares que luego puedo gastar en una vida licenciosa y llena de placeres mundanos.

Alguna data:
Distorsión < 0,01% en todo el espectro
Respuesta a la frecuencia:
Dentro de -0,5db desde 10 Hz hasta 52KHz
Dentro de -1db desde 7 hasta 80KHZ
Potencia (Dependiendo de los auriculares) entre 30 y 700mW (Unos 4 VPaP), parece poco, pero es más que suficiente para “Trepanarte el cerebro”.

Impreso no hice porque lo arme en una placa universal.

Está pensado para auriculares de alta impedancia, mi consejo unos Sennheiser de 16 o 32

Sennheiser Worldwide: micrófonos, audífonos y Sistemas para información

Y como si esto fuera poco, el mismo esquema sirve como etapa de salida de un mezclador de características profesionales, y todo por el mismo precio.

​
El par de salida necesita un disipador, posiblemente se mejoraría algo la distorsión con un operacional que admita una menor carga sobre su salida tal como la serie NE5532 como en ese momento no tenía, no lo comprobé 

*¡ Llame YA ¡*, nuestras operadoras están esperando su llamada, este esquema *NO* esta disponible en comercios, es una oferta especial para el *Foro*.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 27, 2009)

Ahora viene alguien y los usa para reproducir MP3s a 128 kb/s.


----------



## mendek (Ago 27, 2009)

orale que buena onda lo armare para mis audifonos. 
q opinas de estos 

y  cual es el numero


----------



## juanma (Ago 28, 2009)

En esta semana me puse a ver algun amplificador para mis auriculares, uno de esos grandes Panasonic.

Al ser una potencia baja, estuve mirando varios amplificador headphone. Headwize tiene varios proyectos muy interesantes, desde valvulas, hibridos, electroestaticos, discretos, y varios articulos interesantes.

Por cuestiones de escaso tiempo, arme el proyecto 113 de Elliot, modificado levemente. Lo probe con el pre de PCPAudio, y mas que bien anda todo (armado en protoboar).

Termine un diseño de PCB que lo subo, y en cuando encuentre como mostrar las diferentes capas con Orcad, quedaria definitivo. Pero por el momento TOMEN la idea del PCB para hacerlo ustedes, en cuanto encuentre como ver las distintas capas en Orcad subo el resto.

Queda para mas adelante probar otros headphone amp (algo en realimentacion en corriente seguro, al estilo el amplificador High End de Elektor que publico Fogonazo).

MUCHO cuidado con el volumen en el que escuchan. El daño es irreversible cuando escuchamos en niveles altos durante un cierto tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Oct 22, 2009)

hola amigos, solo voy a pasar por aqui pero les voy a dejar mi experiencia en el tema:en este momento estoy escuchando mis auriculares marca SONY que son medio perros con mi amplificador del projecto 113 de ESP, como se muestra arriba, el mplificador es bueno, te maneja cualquier cosa, hasta lo podes conectar a la cafetera y va a sonar, el sonido es muy bueno, lo acabo de probra con unos sennheiser hd202 y casi se me cae un lagrimón(los auriculares no eran míos). PERO si buscan excelencia hagan este amplificador:
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/IRF610-Class-A-Headphone-Amp/
antes que nada no se asusten si cuando lo arman y lo regulan como dice el artículo original se escucha un zumbido espantoso, solo giren los preset disminuyendo el voltage de la base del mosfet hasta que el zumbido sea casi imperceptible, y después si van a estar en el paraíso, con ángeles y todo.
Así que mi conclusión según mi experiencia es; combinar el amplificador del link que es un clase-A mosfet con el auricular sennheiser hd202, les juro por la vida de Menem que es lo más cercno al paraíso. Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## DanielU (Ene 28, 2010)

Se podria utilizar una alimentacion simetrica con 2 baterias de 12V?

Seria mejor armar una fuente lineal no regulada con un buen filtrado para disminuir el ripple, o utilizar 7815 y 7915?

Voy a ver en musimundo que consigo de Sennheiser, porque ya me canse de pavear con ic's de bajo coste y baja performance para hacer amplificadores de auriculares.

Y tambien voy a tratar de diseñar un pcb.


----------



## mufo (Jun 28, 2010)

fogonazo, me gusto el ampli.
me servira para conectarle un microfono ? 
necesito un ampli para conectarle un microfono y usarlo con audifonos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> ...me servira para conectarle un microfono ? .....



*NO* sin un previo.


----------



## mufo (Jun 28, 2010)

un pre con TL072, le conecto el microfono y a la salida los audifonos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2010)

mufo dijo:


> un pre con TL072, le conecto el microfono y a la salida los audifonos?



Por ejemplo un previo con TL072 y a la salida el amplificador.

Si lo que quieres hacer es un intercomunicador, por ejemplo para una moto, en el foro existen esquemas mas sencillos.


----------



## angelwind (Sep 3, 2010)

Ayer terminé de armar este "amplificadorcito"...que suena como un "amplificadorazo"...
Tiene un sonido excelente y potencia como para dejarte hipoacúsico.... muy buen post!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2010)

angelwind dijo:


> Ayer terminé de armar este "amplificadorcito"...que suena como un "amplificadorazo"...
> Tiene un sonido excelente y potencia como para dejarte hipoacúsico.... muy buen post!!!


Gracias por comentar


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 4, 2011)

alguien me puede facilitar como hacer la bobina? he descargado un programa para calcularlo pero no se usarlo bien...


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Ene 4, 2011)

mufo dijo:
			
		

> justamente eso es lo que quiero
> que opinas?
> http://asterion.almadark.com/2008/08/13/amplificador-cmoy-para-audifonos/



Los TL o cualquier IC no manejan bien la potencia para mover auriculares. Se necesitan transistores en la etapa de potencia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 4, 2011)

muy buen post, y muy divertido el primero, de la mano de Fogonazo...no lo habia visto antes


----------



## Santee (Ene 5, 2011)

muy buen aporte gracias !

Saludos

PD: mufo muy lindo el del enlace.


----------



## angelwind (Ene 6, 2011)

Daniss1 dijo:


> alguien me puede facilitar como hacer la bobina? he descargado un programa para calcularlo pero no se usarlo bien...


¿Que bobina???
El circuito que yo sepa no tiene ninguna bobina...

 No tenía.... ahora veo que tiene... y una red zobel.

Sin la bobina suena muy bien. La bobina supongo que es para limitarlo en frecuencia arriba...


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 6, 2011)

angelwind dijo:


> Sin la bobina suena muy bien. La bobina supongo que es para limitarlo en frecuencia arriba...



vamos, que la dejo sin montar...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 6, 2011)

Aqui les subo uno que tambien es para audifonos jusgenlo, ya trae PCB, yo ya lo hice, suena (claro con los audifonos)


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 7, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Aqui les subo uno que tambien es para audifonos jusgenlo, ya trae PCB, yo ya lo hice, suena (claro con los audifonos)



que tal funciona este a 600 ohms?


----------



## zaiz (Ene 7, 2011)

Daniss1 dijo:


> alguien me puede facilitar como hacer la bobina? he descargado un programa para calcularlo pero no se usarlo bien...



Tal vez te refieres a la bobina de 27uHy.

Si es eso, en esta página hay una aplicación donde puedes calcularla directamente sin tener que bajar programa.

Es fácil, sólo pones el diámetro de la bobina con la longitud y te entrega el número de vueltas que debes usar.

O si tienes el número de vueltas, te entrega la inductancia.

La hice yo . Espero que te sirva.

http://ignaciocarranza.galeon.com

Saludos.


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 7, 2011)

zaiz dijo:


> Tal vez te refieres a la bobina de 27uHy.
> 
> Si es eso, en esta página hay una aplicación donde puedes calcularla directamente sin tener que bajar programa.
> 
> ...


el diametro del cable y todo da igual? 
una duda, segun el numero de vueltas, la longitud de la bobina variara.... en ese caso ¿como facilito la longitud de esta?


----------



## zaiz (Ene 7, 2011)

Las únicas variables necesarias son esas, longitud, diámetro de la bobina e inductancia.

Si no te da la longitud con el número de vueltas, incrementa la longitud. El mismo programa te va diciendo.

Para hacer pruebas del cálculo, no es necesario limpiar los datos en cada vez que calcules, simplemente cambias las cantidades y de nuevo le das en "calcular".

Nota: es importante que la inductancia la pongas en uHys, por ejemplo si quieres 27uHy, teclea sólo 27

Saludos.


----------



## kurt (Ene 31, 2011)

Que tal gente, queria saber cual de los amplis me combiene para unos auriculares Sennheiser HD218 ¿el que hizo fogonazo seria el apropiado?
*caracteristicas técnica*s:
Respuesta de (audio) frecuencia (audífonos)19 - 21000 HzLongitud del cable1.4 mImpedancia24 ΩNivel de presión del sonido (SPL)108 dBa total del 1% en el rango de frecuencia de 100 a 2000 Hz es imperceptible. Debajo de 100 Hz, el umbral de percepción está en el 10%.')" onmouseout=hideTooltip() href="http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/home_es.nsf/root/private_headphones_wired-headphones_502760#">THD, distorsión armónica total<0.5% (1kHz/100dB)Acoplamiento al oidosupraauralPrincipio del transductordinámico, cerradoClavija hembra/receptáculo hembra3.5 mm straight plug
*imagen:*


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Ene 31, 2011)

kurt dijo:


> Que tal gente, queria saber cual de los amplis me combiene para unos auriculares Sennheiser HD218 ¿el que hizo fogonazo seria el apropiado?
> *caracteristicas técnica*s:
> Respuesta de (audio) frecuencia (audífonos)19 - 21000 HzLongitud del cable1.4 mImpedancia24 ΩNivel de presión del sonido (SPL)108 dBa total del 1% en el rango de frecuencia de 100 a 2000 Hz es imperceptible. Debajo de 100 Hz, el umbral de percepción está en el 10%.')" onmouseout=hideTooltip() href="http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/home_es.nsf/root/private_headphones_wired-headphones_502760#">THD, distorsión armónica total<0.5% (1kHz/100dB)Acoplamiento al oidosupraauralPrincipio del transductordinámico, cerradoClavija hembra/receptáculo hembra3.5 mm straight plug
> *imagen:*



Yo te recomiendo fuertemente éste porque yo armé los dos amplis de este post y éste es el mejor por lejos, a continuación el link. Lo podés armar con el mosfet N-channel 6n60, para mi suena mejor.
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/IRF610-Class-A-Headphone-Amp/


----------



## kurt (Feb 3, 2011)

Listo!!! muchas gracias por tu consejo y bueno voy a probar armarlo...


----------



## kurt (Feb 8, 2011)

Que tal gente, estuve viendo el esquematico del ampli del link anterior y me parece q no voy conseguir el mosfet IRF610, ¿alguno de conoce algun reemplazo?  o alguna casa   donde  lo vendan en "capital federal", BsAs, Argentina... gracias saludos..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 9, 2011)

Cuidado Kurt, que eso que estás por armar NO es un amplificador de potencia. Eso NO amplifica más que la corriente de la señal, así que vas a necesitar una señal relativamente grande de entrada o eso no funciona. Para peor, no sólo no amplifica la tensión, sino que hasta pierde un poco de amplitud.
Es muy poco recomendable hacer esto a menos que tengas una señal grande y quieras generar calor, para otra cosa difícilmente sirva, porque casi seguro que tendrás algo en Clase AB o en B antes en la cadena de sonido. Es absolutamente inútil ese circuito según mi criterio. Sólo seviría en cuestiones muy puntuales, pero nada más.

El que propone Fogonazo más arriba sí amplifica tensión y corriente y es bastante más interesante que este último.

Si buscás el 610, revisá por acá: tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


Saludos


----------



## kurt (Feb 9, 2011)

Gracias por el consejo Cacho, y por el listado de provedores., bueno voy probar con el circuito q*UE* hizo Fogonazo

Saludos


----------



## aiutzeler (Feb 22, 2011)

Fogonazo, he terminado de armar el amplificador para auriculares que posteaste, el sonido es muy bueno, pero los transistores me calientan mucho, mas o menos  65 grados, los tengo funcionando con+- 9V ya que con más voltaje era  excesivo el calentamiento, quisiera saber si en este amplificador esto es normal o en algo metí la pata, anexo diagrama con los voltajes que me da, estos voltajes fueron tomados con entrada a masa. Lamentablemente no puedo enviar una foto, ya que unos amigos de lo ajeno me sacaron la cámara, la heladera, etc.etc.
Desde ya muchas gracias.

Me olvidaba, consume 135 mA por rama.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2011)

¿Y qué disipador estás usando? 

Ahí tenés un punto importante. En tu caso, en reposo y sin señal los de salida tienen una corriente de 133mA y en ellos caen 8,375V, lo que te da una disipación de 1,11W.
La resistencia térmica de los BD139-40 es mayor a los 65°C/W (esa es la típica de los TO220, estos tienen más resistencia), con lo que podemos estimarla en 70°C/W y te estoy haciendo precio...

Es normal, esperable y hasta bueno (significa que andan) que se calienten. Lo malo es que no les pongas un disipador.
Vos también te has ganado el título de _Sádico del Silicio_ . Ponele un disipador a eso así no se te cocinan.


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2011)

aiutzeler dijo:


> Fogonazo, he terminado de armar el amplificador para auriculares que posteaste, el sonido es muy bueno, pero los transistores me calientan mucho, mas o menos  65 grados, los tengo funcionando con+- 9V .......


Debe calentar ya que trabaja (Casi siempre) en Clase A.
Colocale los disipadores que te comenta Cacho y si continúa calentando haces un puente sobre uno de los diodos 1N4148.


----------



## aiutzeler (Feb 26, 2011)

Cacho, Fogonazo, gracias por responder a mis dudas, ya les puse un disipador mas grande 100mm x 45mm x 10 mm, x canal andan mucho mejor, y se han estabilizado a una temp 56º.
Me parece que me gané el título de Sádico del Silicio con diploma y todo.
Algo que destacar, tiene un excelente sonido, y a no escatimar en disipadores.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 26, 2011)

Con ese disipador tendrían que ir más frescos...
¿Estás seguro de que no oscila tu ampli? De todas formas, felicitaciones por tus auriculares sonando.



Fogonazo dijo:


> ...y si continúa calentando haces un puente sobre uno de los diodos 1N4148.


A mí me gusta más la idea de reemplazar un diodo de cada lado por Schottkys o germanios. Quedamos en ~0,9V para el bias.

Como diría Su Majestad: ¡Me guta!

Saludos


----------



## aiutzeler (Mar 8, 2011)

Fogonazo, chacho gracias por compartir la experiencia y sabiduría que tienen con los que menos saben, eso es de mucho valor para varios de nosotros.
les comento que hice los cambios, primero puentee unos de los diodos y los transistores apenas entibiaban, pero hubo merma en la potencia que daban, asique, reemplazé uno de los diodos por un 1n60 que justo tenía por alli, quedando 1v para el bias (antes estaba a 1.4). Bajó considerablemente la temperatura, y quedó con la potencia deseada.
Muchas gracias por solucionarme el problema, ahora tengo algo que suena como el “Paraíso”.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## tbobreak (Mar 8, 2011)

hey saludos a todos, y gracias por compartir, me preguntaba si se puede usar un tl072bcd  en la etapa de pre-amp para hacerlo estereo, en lugar de usar  2 tl071bcd?? y claro me gustaria que alguno de los que ya lo armaron subiera fotos , para ver el pcb terminado y los disipadores tambien.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 9, 2011)

De nada Aiutzeler, me alegro de que te haya servido el consejo.
Lo que sí, al puentear el diodo no debería haber ninguna pérdida de potencia... Eso sí suena raro. Como sea, si lo hiciste caminar ya con germanios, perfecto.

@Tbobreack: Podés reemplazar el 071 por un 072 para hacer una versión estéreo, no vas a tener prácticamente diferencias, pero tené cuidado al cambiar las conexiones para que queden todas como corresponde.

Saludos


----------



## tbobreak (Mar 9, 2011)

ok cacho, gracias, lo intentare,  espero y todo resulte bien, despues les doy mis concluciones,


----------



## Daniss1 (May 21, 2011)

un par de preguntas:
-quiero regular el volumen de los cascos desde el propio pre, se que debo colocar un pote, de que valor? ¿debo colocarlo antes del pre o despues? lo logico para mi es antes... pero pregunto por si acaso
-quiero colocarle balance, creo recordar que con un pote de 25k, o algo asi decidme el valor exacto
por cierto ¿donde se pueden conseguir potenciometros de cero en el centro para el balance?
-le voy a poner entradas balanceadas, con una salida link, como hago para que la salida link no se altere a pesar de que por ejemplo se creara una resitencia entre el pin 2 y 3 del xlr? deberia usar diodos? 
necesitare asimismo un circuito desbalanceador de señal?


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

El pote va en la entrada tiene que ser logaritimico y pude ser entre 10k y 50K


----------



## Daniss1 (May 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El pote va en la entrada tiene que ser logaritimico y pude ser entre 10k y 50K



para el volumen y el balance?
si puedes responderme tambien a las otras preguntas... tengo idea de montarlo ya mismo y antes de comprar nada quiero saber todo lo que me hace falta.
por cierto, para resolver el problema del calentamiento excesivo de los transistores que puedo poner? tenia pensado montarlo en una caja pequeña pero si necesito disipadores muy grandes seguramente tenga que modificar el diseño de la caja, y poner algun ventilador....


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Podes obtar por algo mejor hacerlo con el LM386, entrega la potencia adecuada para auriculares es un CI DIL-8 y no requiere disipador y la calidad de sonido es muy buena


----------



## Daniss1 (May 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Podes obtar por algo mejor hacerlo con el LM386, entrega la potencia adecuada para auriculares es un CI DIL-8 y no requiere disipador y la calidad de sonido es muy buena


que diferencias tiene con el otro en cuanto a resultados ? me refiero, si solo son mejoras pues vale, me interesaba que pudiera con unos cascos a 600ohms, de precio supongo que sera algo mas caro no?


----------



## jorge morales (May 24, 2011)

dejo a su consideracion para auriculares con el lm386


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Su precio es economico, y no es el único, si entras en el sitio de national y buscas audio amplificación vas a encontrar una extensa variedad


----------



## Daniss1 (May 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Su precio es economico, y no es el único, si entras en el sitio de national y buscas audio amplificación vas a encontrar una extensa variedad



lo que me refiero es que si solo tiene ventajas sobre el otro, yo no busco que sea lo mas economico, aunque se suba un poco me da igual, necesito que de una potencia buena a 600ohms, que tenga cierta calidad de audio (y cero ruidos) y que tampoco sea mucho bulto, si con este integrado no se calienta y da las misma propiedades que con el otro pues perfecto, pero si pierdo algo prefiero poner el otro con disipadores grandes


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Para esa impedancia te dara poco más de 100mW, que para el oido son más que suficiente y si no colocas dos en puente y tendras unos 250mW que son de sobra para los oidos

Tiene ventaja en el tamaño es un solo chip por canal de 8 pines, no requiere disipador

Fijate en lo que subio jorge morales y bajate la hoja de datos del componente


----------



## Daniss1 (May 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Para esa impedancia te dara poco más de 100mW, que para el oido son más que suficiente y si no colocas dos en puente y tendras unos 250mW que son de sobra para los oidos
> 
> Tiene ventaja en el tamaño es un solo chip por canal de 8 pines, no requiere disipador
> 
> Fijate en lo que subio jorge morales y bajate la hoja de datos del componente


entonces el circuito de jorge morales seria lo ideal? me pondre a ello, con montarlo tal cual me basta, ademas pocos cascos habra que aguante 250mw (los sennheiser hd 25 13 que son lo que tengo yo aguantan 0.2w maximo, vamos, que con 100 me bastara.
no hay ninguna pcb hecha para ese circuito? me la tendre que currar yo, por cierto, pote para el volumen ya tiene, para el balance con uno de 50k por ejemplo o de 25 mejor (creo que es el que se usa normalmente para el balance) colocado antes del pre supongo me bastaria no?


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)

Bajate la hoja de datos alli creo que habia un diseño de pcb para el mimso y hay importante información que debes conocer para sacarle su máximo provecho

Para balance si puede ser uno de 25 a 50K

Es tan sencillo que puede montarse en una plaquet de uso general de islas aisladas con perforaciones con paso de CI(1/10")


----------



## jorge morales (May 25, 2011)

aqui dejo otros para auriculares a su consideracion con pcb,ssaludos

otro mas para auriculares, para su consideracion,saludos


----------



## jorge morales (May 25, 2011)

otros diagramas a su consideracion


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2011)

Que tal Jorge, estuve mirando lo que subiste, interesantes proyectos completos y bien documentados, eso si que es un buen aporte


----------



## jorge morales (May 30, 2011)

gracias mi estaimado pandacbam, me parecieron interesantes y como ud. acertadamente menciona muy completos, saludos

disculpa escribi mal es pandacba


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 4, 2011)

todos los electroliticos, son sin polaridad???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> todos los electroliticos, son sin polaridad???
> SALUDOS!!!



Ver el archivo adjunto 45156​

¿ Cual electrolítico ?, yo solo veo unos capacitores de poliester y un cerámico.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 5, 2011)

ya entendi....


----------



## cevv (Nov 19, 2011)

buenas tardes!
tendras la pcb del circuito en estereo o mono?


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 3, 2012)

le envio otro esquema, sujeto claro esta a su amable consideracion, feliz año nuevo Dios los bendiga siempre


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 17, 2012)

otro esquema mas a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Feb 19, 2012)

hola, estaba bastante al %$"& esta mañana, y me decidí a hacer el amplificador que hasta al principio. 
como es domingo y lo hice con lo que tenia, hubo algunos valores que no fueron los exactos:
R3,R9: 2k2
R4: 220
R5:4k7
y dos 1n4148 en ves de 4 y lo alimente con +-17después todo igual. Suena muy bien y con bastante volumen, con los auriculares me quede sordo y movía muy bien un parlante de 6". con los valores originales debe sonar mejor? o no es grande la diferencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2012)

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> hola, estaba bastante al %$"& esta mañana, y me decidí a hacer el amplificador que hasta al principio.
> como es domingo y lo hice con lo que tenia, hubo algunos valores que no fueron los exactos:
> R3,R9: 2k2
> R4: 220
> ...



Para los oídos no debe haber diferencia, electrónicamente hablando la diferencia es la distorsión por cruce entre emplear 2 o 4 diodos.
Con 2 diodos trabaja en clase B y con 4 en AB y con bastante corriente de reposo.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Feb 19, 2012)

ok, ya me parecía, escucho una pequeña distorcion con el parlante grande pero a volumen alto.
tengo dos 1n4007 servirán?


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 19, 2012)

mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 20, 2012)

este es muy similar lo saco la revista *elektor* en el año 80 pico la alimentacion como algunos de los componentes varian, pero el sonido no se hay que probar este lo tengo con TIP no use los clasico BD y si la verdad son un fierro... 


_Diagrama_


_Diseño de la placa_

 Aunque como dijo FOGONASO esto con una perforada de 5x5 esta el 50% ya armado...


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Feb 21, 2012)

lf 356 o 358, puede ser el lm, pero hay varios diseños con el OPA o el NE o cosas asi, el diseño de Elliot funca con el conocidisimo TL072/082, no se hagan los que piden un 4558 y el comerciante les da una docena.

Atencion que hay un error de impresion en el circuito que recomende arriba






el punto donde se unen D1L(1n4148), D2L se une con el punto donde se encuentran R7L y R8L


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Feb 21, 2012)

yo hace un tiempo arme este asi como esta y no funcionaba con razon


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Feb 22, 2012)

el de fogonazo me funciono, el que no me funciono fue el posteado por carlosfernandez


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Feb 22, 2012)

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> el de fogonazo me funciono, el que no me funciono fue el posteado por carlosfernandez



hacele la correccion que señalo arriba y vas a ver que es una maravilla


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Feb 22, 2012)

si, después voy a probar . Gracias


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Feb 24, 2012)

me he comunicado con el diseñador de el esquema de arriba y me dijo que no es un error lo que yo señalo como tal, él lo diseño asi y me mando a lavar platos, pero , yo lo escuche de las dos formas y con mi corrección suena con mucha mas ganancia , no probé bien la calidad pero dudo que mejore como esta el original. Los otros diseños posteados aqui son similares asi que todos deben funcionar muy bien. Yo recominedo el de rod elliott.


----------



## rascueso (Mar 18, 2012)

hola amigos..... estaba probando 2 auriculares que me traje del negocio de un amigo para ver con cual me quedaba. Uno  es un sennheiser HD 202 y el otro un samson sr850. 
por eso caí en este post.
al uri lo quiero para matarme la cabeza en casa.. mis épocas de dj terminaron. lo loco es que no se si sera que estoy un poco bastante sordo pero me gusta mucho mas el samson.
las preguntas...
que opinan estre estos 2 auris?
el circuito de fogo va bien con el samson?

un ultimo detalle... el  sennheiser HD 202 ($470) samson sr850 ($350)

saludosssssssssss


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 20, 2012)

*rascueso* pruebalo en la casa que lo vende y elige. Los precios no dicen nada a esa altura y si queres calidad nunca tenes que ver el bolsillo porque terminas comprando esa cosas de $15°° (pesistos) que terminas preguntando como arreglarlo (lamentable) el auricular es independiente del amplificador el de FOGONAZO funciona para todos. Despues que alguno nesecite mas o menos sonido depende de la impedancia del mismo 

Atentamente SSTC


----------



## rascueso (Mar 20, 2012)

gracias sstc justo estoy por ir a devolverlos... voy a decidir alla.


----------



## matijuarez (Abr 25, 2012)

Tengo varias preguntas:
1) A la salida de este esquema,va un solo canal?o se pueden conectar los dos canales del auricular?Porque quiero hacer uno para escuchar la guirarra(mono)
2) Que le tendria que variar(calculo que es r5) para modificar la ganancia del esquema?porque como es para la guitarra tendria que aumentar mucho la señal de entrada para que sea audible en la salida
3) Tambien quiero hacer uno para escuchar musica del cel,mp3,cpu o lo que sea,asique lo quiero hacer estereo..puedo usar un tl082 que tengo de sobra?se que son distintas tecnologias con respecto al tl072,pero me dijeron que hasta es recomendable usar la serie tl08x preferentemente
4)Porque dicen que calientan tanto los transistores cuando no hay señal en la salida?
5)La bobina esta para recortar a maxima frecuencia en la salida?si es asi,se podria omitir?

6) Aumentandole la ganancia como quiero hacerle,se perderia calidad de sonido?quiero escuchar la guitarra como en el paraiso y no quiero sacrificar calidad


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Abr 25, 2012)

matijuarez dijo:


> Tengo varias preguntas:
> 1) A la salida de este esquema,va un solo canal?o se pueden conectar los dos canales del auricular?Porque quiero hacer uno para escuchar la guirarra(mono)
> 2) Que le tendria que variar(calculo que es r5) para modificar la ganancia del esquema?porque como es para la guitarra tendria que aumentar mucho la señal de entrada para que sea audible en la salida
> 3) Tambien quiero hacer uno para escuchar musica del cel,mp3,cpu o lo que sea,asique lo quiero hacer estereo..puedo usar un tl082 que tengo de sobra?se que son distintas tecnologias con respecto al tl072,pero me dijeron que hasta es recomendable usar la serie tl08x preferentemente
> ...



Si hablas del esquema que está más arriba, o sea, el que posteé yo, bueno
1) ese es el circuito de 1 solo canal, para estereo hacer dos circuitos, uno para cada canal.
2) Yo le hice la modificación que menciono arriba y podia escuchar mi guitarra electrica perfectamente( si lo haces agregale un potenciometro de 500 K logaritmico en la entrada del ampli)
3) Yo soy mas fanatico del TL08X
4) todo ampli calienta un poco, no mucho
5) ¿Que bobina?


----------



## matijuarez (Abr 25, 2012)

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Si hablas del esquema que está más arriba, o sea, el que posteé yo, bueno
> 1) ese es el circuito de 1 solo canal, para estereo hacer dos circuitos, uno para cada canal.
> 2) Yo le hice la modificación que menciono arriba y podia escuchar mi guitarra electrica perfectamente( si lo haces agregale un potenciometro de 500 K logaritmico en la entrada del ampli)
> 3) Yo soy mas fanatico del TL08X
> ...



Muchas gracias carlosjofernandez,aunque estaba hablando sobre el que opsteo fogonazo al principio del tema gracias por responder..si tenes las respuestas a mis preguntas basandote en el ampli que menciono por favor respondemelas 
saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Abr 26, 2012)

matijuarez dijo:


> Muchas gracias carlosjofernandez,aunque estaba hablando sobre el que opsteo fogonazo al principio del tema gracias por responder..si tenes las respuestas a mis preguntas basandote en el ampli que menciono por favor respondemelas
> saludos



es casi el mismo circuito


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2012)

matijuarez dijo:


> Tengo varias preguntas:
> 1) A la salida de este esquema, va un solo canal ? o se pueden conectar los dos canales del auricular? Porque quiero hacer uno para escuchar la guirarra (mono) se puede conectar los dos canales si se puede no hay problema trata de no hacer qUESo con la fichas
> 2) Que le tendria que variar(calculo que es r5) para modificar la ganancia del esquema? porque como es para la guitarra tendria que aumentar mucho la señal de entrada para que sea audible en la salida no creo que tenga mucha ganancia ten cuidado por que si no sabes mucho con eso puede genera una distorsión terrible
> 3) Tambien quiero hacer uno para escuchar musica del cel,mp3,cpu o lo que sea,asique lo quiero hacer estereo..puedo usar un tl082 que tengo de sobra?se que son distintas tecnologias con respecto al tl072,pero me dijeron que hasta es recomendable usar la serie tl08x predominantemente no es recomendable, pero proba el circuito fue calculado para el 072 el otro es mosfet
> ...



Atentamente SSTC


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Abr 26, 2012)

Che SSTC , con todo respeto; deja de mandar fruta !
2)el esquema que posteé yo ya lo armé, no tiene bobina y si se le hace la modificación que dije actua como un pre subiendo la ganancia sin distorsión como para escuchar tranquilamente una guitarra con volumen de sobra, hay que acordarse que se alimenta con 15+15.
3)se puede usar cualquier opamp que sea compatible con los pines y lo más importante: el TL07X y 08X son con entrada y salida a fet.
4)si los transistores de potencia estan en configuracion Class-A si van a calentar algo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2012)

eee *carlosjofernandez* disculpame, pero respondi al circuito de FOGONAZO nunca vi el tuyo no lo tomes a mal





matijuarez dijo:


> aunque estaba hablando sobre el que posteo fogonazo al principio del tema gracias



solo me guiaba de los que *mati* pidio, pero me puedo equivocar


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 13, 2012)

pandacba dijo:


> Para esa impedancia te dara poco más de 100mW, que para el oido son más que suficiente y *si no colocas dos en puente y tendras unos 250mW* que son de sobra para los oidos



Disculpa amigo PANDACBA, tengo unos audifonos que dice que son de 70Ω y quiero armarles el amplificador con LM386N-4, que potencia me dara ??? como lo coloco en modo bridge y que potencia obtendria ???

PD: Lo pienso usar con dos baterias de 9v en serie

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pablobzz (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola, estoy por armar el amplificador dejado por fogonazo al principio del tema y como a mi me gusta hacer los pcb acá dejo el que diseñe. Agradecería si alguien podría mirarlo como para certificarme que esta bien echo (mas ojos miran mas ojos ven). También adjunto la fuente que usaría, que es una dejada en otra parte del foro. 
 Unas preguntas: 
1_ ¿Para el control del volumen estaría bien un potenciometro logarítmico de 20k?
2_ ¿Cuanto consume aprox cada canal del amp (para tener en cuenta en los diodos de la fuente)?

Desde ya gracias, saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 2, 2012)

pablobzz dijo:


> Unas preguntas:
> 1_ ¿Para el control del volumen estaría bien un potenciometro logarítmico de 20k?



SI esta bien de hecho es el recomendado 



pablobzz dijo:


> 2_ ¿Cuanto consume aprox cada canal del amp (para tener en cuenta en los diodos de la fuente)?



Con diodos simples tipo:

1N4004
1N4007 

el transistores de potencia no pasan los 150mA por lo que la suma no llega al watts recuerda que este funciona bien bajo auriculares de 16Ω  y 32Ω

​


----------



## pablobzz (Jul 3, 2012)

SSTC gracias por las respuestas. Con respecto a los auriculares, es para usar con unos Sennheiser Hd205  que son de 32Ω así que debería ir todo con viento en popa! Cuando tenga tiempo empiezo a hacer el proyecto y subir unas fotos. Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2012)

pablobzz dijo:


> SSTC gracias por las respuestas. Con respecto a los auriculares, es para usar con unos Sennheiser Hd205  que son de 32Ω así que debería ir todo con viento en popa! Cuando tenga tiempo empiezo a hacer el proyecto y subir unas fotos. Saludos!



Buena elección pablo, *SI* con esos auriculares va a sonar muy bien el amplificador


----------



## romel777 (Ago 4, 2012)

El diagrama que posteo Fogonazo , es solo para un canal no? . si lo quiero usar con un celular tengo que colocar una resistencia en la entrada ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 6, 2012)

romel777 dijo:


> El diagrama que posteo Fogonazo , es solo para un canal no? . si lo quiero usar con un celular tengo que colocar una resistencia en la entrada ?



es para celulares y no tenes que usar un resistencia con el pote es suficiente y si es de un canal, si quiere esteres stereo tiene que hacer dos placas


----------



## romel777 (Ago 6, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> es para celulares y no tenes que usar un resistencia con el pote es suficiente y si es de un canal, si quiere esteres stereo tiene que hacer dos placas



gracias por la respuesta  . Una cosita mas , ya tengo casi terminado un canal , pero me falta el capacitor de 1.5nF , si pongo uno de 0.5nF no sirve? Para la fuente puedo usar el par 7815 - 7915?

El consumo del circuito cuanto seria? Asi calculo una fuente usando el post de "diseño para fuentes de amplificadores"


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2012)

romel777 dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta  . Una cosita mas , ya tengo casi terminado un canal , pero me falta el capacitor de 1.5nF , si pongo uno de 0.5nF no sirve? Para la fuente puedo usar el par 7815 - 7915?


Mejor uno de *1nF*


> El consumo del circuito cuanto seria? Asi calculo una fuente usando el post de "diseño para fuentes de amplificadores"


El consumo de 2 etapas es de unos 150mA


----------



## romel777 (Ago 19, 2012)

No me funciono el circuito  , aparentemente esta todo bien pero cuando lo alimento el TL071 se calienta muchisimo aun sin el audio y cuando intento escuchar algo en la salida solo se escucha un zumbido


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2012)

romel777 dijo:


> No me funciono el circuito  , aparentemente esta todo bien pero cuando lo alimento el TL071 se calienta muchisimo aun sin el audio y cuando intento escuchar algo en la salida solo se escucha un zumbido



Si se te calienta el TL071 _*"No esta todo bien"*_, revisa el impreso y verifica por que patas se alimenta el TL071 (Polaridad)


----------



## romel777 (Ago 19, 2012)

La polaridad esta bien ,mi fuente entrega +-17 y el capacitor de 2.2uf es electrolitico y los demas ceramicos


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Ago 20, 2012)

romel777 dijo:


> La polaridad esta bien ,mi fuente entrega +-17 y el capacitor de 2.2uf es electrolitico y los demas ceramicos



El TL071 solo aguanta un MAXIMO de +-18 , seguro es por eso , bajalo a +-15


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola.

Tengo una consulta respecto a éste circuito, ¿habría algún inconveniente en reemplazar los transistores por BC548/BC558?

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2013)

pablolb84 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tengo una consulta respecto a éste circuito, ¿habría algún inconveniente en reemplazar los transistores por BC548/BC558?
> 
> Gracias.



Sip, lo hay.

Los transistores deben ser de potencia y con disipador.


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola Fogonazo, gracias nuevamente.

Lo armaré tal cual.

Saludos.


----------



## orlandozlao (May 9, 2013)

Hola que tal, fogonazo estu*V*e viendo este amp de audifonos de de antemano de agrade*Z*co que lo compartas, pero para tener en cuenta algunas cosas como, el TL071 es mono, porque no usar un TL072? ya que los audifonos en la mayoria son estéreos, se que se deben hacer 2 etapas, el problema es en sonido de mmm q*UE* suena y la baja calidad, no ha sido un proyecto que me haya satisf*ECHO*, entre tantos q*UE* busque hasta ahora no encuentro uno "bueno" siempre usan ampOP, pero me gustaria saber tu opinion acerca de usar un TL084? por tener 2 salidas Izquierda y 2 derecha, al unirlo _*habra mas potencia y resolucion? que opinas*_?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2013)

orlandozlao dijo:


> Hola que tal, fogonazo estu*V*e viendo este amp de audifonos de de antemano de agrade*Z*co que lo compartas, pero para tener en cuenta algunas cosas como, el TL071 es mono, porque no usar un TL072? ya que los audifonos en la mayoria son estéreos, se que se deben hacer 2 etapas, el problema es en sonido de mmm q*UE* suena y la baja calidad, no ha sido un proyecto que me haya satisf*ECHO*, entre tantos q*UE* busque hasta ahora no encuentro uno "bueno" siempre usan ampOP, pero me gustaria saber tu opinion acerca de usar un TL084? por tener 2 salidas Izquierda y 2 derecha, al unirlo _*habra mas potencia y resolucion? que opinas*_?




 Opino que *no* entiendo que quieres decir/hacer.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 9, 2013)

orlandozlao dijo:


> Hola que tal, fogonazo estu*V*e viendo este amp de audifonos de de antemano de agrade*Z*co que lo compartas, pero para tener en cuenta algunas cosas como, el TL071 es mono, porque no usar un TL072? ya que los audifonos en la mayoria son estéreos, se que se deben hacer 2 etapas, el problema es en sonido de mmm q*UE* suena y la baja calidad, no ha sido un proyecto que me haya satisf*ECHO*, entre tantos q*UE* busque hasta ahora no encuentro uno "bueno" siempre usan ampOP, pero me gustaria saber tu opinion acerca de usar un TL084? por tener 2 salidas Izquierda y 2 derecha, al unirlo _*habra mas potencia y resolucion? que opinas*_?



puedes usar el TL072 e incluso el TL084 y obtendrás tus 4 salidas. Con respecto a la potencia de salida con 500mW es suficiente como para que te sangren las orejas...

Ahora si lo que quieres es mucha mas potencia coloca le dos transistores en la salida hace lo darlington e incrementa la tensión de alimentación, pero eso ya no seria para auriculares  

saludos y suerte


----------



## osk_rin (May 11, 2013)

yo encontré estos amplificadores...
http://www.eeweb.com/blog/extreme_circuits/stereo-headphone-amplifier
este que es el de ESP pero esta documentado con respecto al montaje y esas cosas
http://www.learningelectronics.net/circuits/high-power-headphone-amplifier-using.html
uno mas: 
http://www.rainerboettchers.de/audioattic/projects/eaton.html


----------



## jreyes (May 11, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> puedes usar el TL072 e incluso el TL084 y obtendrás tus 4 salidas. Con *respecto a la potencia de salida con 500mW es suficiente como para que te sangren las orejas...*
> 
> Ahora si lo que quieres es mucha mas potencia coloca le dos transistores en la salida hace lo darlington e incrementa la tensión de alimentación, pero eso ya no seria para auriculares
> 
> saludos y suerte


****** hay audífonos de muy baja sensibilidad (spl) y requieren de mucho más que 500mW para lograr niveles de escucha adecuados. Personalmente he escuchado unos fonos que requerían por lo menos de 1200mW para oírlos adecuadamente.



Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 11, 2013)

jreyes dijo:


> hay audífonos de muy baja sensibilidad (spl) y requieren de mucho más que 500mW para lograr niveles de escucha adecuados. Personalmente he escuchado unos fonos que requerían por lo menos de 1200mW para oírlos adecuadamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos !





estos son a los que te refieres http://www.lacuadrada.com.ar/template.php?inc=dj-auriculares

y repito, si el audífono consume 1.2W es porque sera 600mW por canal imagínate los de netbook son de 4Ω 1W y son bastante pedorrin. Los míos son de 100mW por canal


----------



## jreyes (May 11, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> estos son a los que te refieres http://www.lacuadrada.com.ar/template.php?inc=dj-auriculares
> 
> y repito, si el audífono consume 1.2W es porque sera 600mW por canal imagínate los de netbook son de 4Ω 1W y son bastante pedorrin. Los míos son de 100mW por canal


No, me refiero a estos fonos:

http://hifiman.com/Products/?pid=95

38Ω y una presión sonora de 86dB. Saca la cuenta de cuánta potencia debe desarrollar el audífono para llegar a 110dB.



Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 14, 2013)

me temo que 110dB no es una buena potencia sonora para tus oídos. La potencia es porque se redujo el peso de los equipo a costa que se sacaron los imanes, lee los artículos en internet no tienen buena critica

saludo.


----------



## jreyes (May 14, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> me temo que 110dB no es una buena potencia sonora para tus oídos. La potencia es porque se redujo el peso de los equipo a costa que se sacaron los imanes, lee los artículos en internet no tienen buena critica
> 
> saludo.


Si te refieres a los audífonos que cité más atrás, créeme que tuve la ocasión de escucharlos por un buen rato. El sonido sencillamente era espectacular; aunque fue necesario usar un amplificador de audífonos capaz de manejar 2W por canal.



Saludos !


----------



## orlandozlao (May 19, 2013)

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> hola amigos, solo voy a pasar por aqui pero les voy a dejar mi experiencia en el tema:en este momento estoy escuchando mis auriculares marca SONY que son medio perros con mi amplificador del projecto 113 de ESP, como se muestra arriba, el mplificador es bueno, te maneja cualquier cosa, hasta lo podes conectar a la cafetera y va a sonar, el sonido es muy bueno, lo acabo de probra con unos sennheiser hd202 y casi se me cae un lagrimón(los auriculares no eran míos). PERO si buscan excelencia hagan este amplificador:
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/IRF610-Class-A-Headphone-Amp/
> antes que nada no se asusten si cuando lo arman y lo regulan como dice el artículo original se escucha un zumbido espantoso, solo giren los preset disminuyendo el voltage de la base del mosfet hasta que el zumbido sea casi imperceptible, y después si van a estar en el paraíso, con ángeles y todo.
> Así que mi conclusión según mi experiencia es; combinar el amplificador del link que es un clase-A mosfet con el auricular sennheiser hd202, les juro por la vida de Menem que es lo más cercno al paraíso. Espero haber ayudado.



Hey amigos! hice este proyecto el de la pagina "IRF610-Class A Headphone-Amp" y suena exelente, me salio un poco caro las piezas al*-*menos me gaste 17 soles, q*UE* equi*V*ale a 8 dolares mas*-*o*-*menos, o 17 pesos argentinos, pronto subo fotos y la pcb para que lo hagan ustedes y vean!


----------



## angelwind (May 19, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si se te calienta el TL071 _*"No esta todo bien"*_, revisa el impreso y verifica por que patas se alimenta el TL071 (Polaridad)


Hola
Si bien es un poco fuera del tema, te comento una experiencia.
Reemplacé unos TL074 por unos OPA4134.
Los TL eran DIP y los OPA SOIC...
Si bien desde el punto de vista del funcionamiento los OPA no tienen problemas, si me llamó la atención la temperatura que levantaban.
¿Puede ser por el formato (SOIC)??

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 20, 2013)

angelwind dijo:


> Hola
> Si bien es un poco fuera del tema, te comento una experiencia.
> Reemplacé unos TL074 por unos OPA4134.
> Los TL eran DIP y los OPA SOIC...
> ...



no hay problema en el tamaño del encapsulado, pero mira en que letra termina p no es lo mismo que n, pero aun así en ambos casos no te tiene que levantar temperatura 

y segun lei en algunos foros ingleses que el opa no es el mejor remplazo del TL por cuestiones de impedancia y ganancia de entrada 

saludos atentamente SSTC


----------



## jreyes (May 21, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> *no hay problema en el tamaño del encapsulado, pero mira en que letra termina p no es lo mismo que n, pero aun así en ambos casos no te tiene que levantar temperatura *
> 
> y segun lei en algunos foros ingleses que el opa no es el mejor remplazo del TL por cuestiones de impedancia y ganancia de entrada
> 
> saludos atentamente SSTC


Sí, pueden haber problemas:




Saludos !


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 10, 2013)

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> lf 356 o 358, puede ser el lm, pero hay varios diseños con el OPA o el NE o cosas asi, el diseño de Elliot funca con el conocidisimo TL072/082, no se hagan los que piden un 4558 y el comerciante les da una docena.
> 
> Atencion que hay un error de impresion en el circuito que recomende arriba
> http://sound.whsites.net/p113-f1.gif
> ...



estuve simulando ese diagrama


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 10, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ O dilema ¡*
> 
> Quiero algo que suene como el “Paraíso” (Con ángeles y todo) pero.
> 
> ...



Fogonazo gracias por compartir tu diseño realmente muy bueno 

te felicito -Saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Jun 10, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> estuve simulando ese diagrama



voy a dar mi ultima actualizacion , el diseño tal cual esta en la pagina de rod elliot funca de 10 , ya habia puesto componentes al revez y una conexion donde no habia , sin querer me salio un circuito que amplificaba la señal y se convertia en un preamplificador , cuando arregle los componentes por fin escuche como es en realidad este circuito . El  ampli es muy bueno , se nota que tiene polenta para manejar cualquier auricular, no calienta casi nada , la fuente tienen que estar PERFECTAMENTE filtrada , PERO , me quedo con el circuito con el IRF .


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 10, 2013)

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> voy a dar mi ultima actualizacion , el diseño tal cual esta en la pagina de rod elliot funca de 10 , ya habia puesto componentes al revez y una conexion donde no habia , sin querer me salio un circuito que amplificaba la señal y se convertia en un preamplificador , cuando arregle los componentes por fin escuche como es en realidad este circuito . El  ampli es muy bueno , se nota que tiene polenta para manejar cualquier auricular, no calienta casi nada , la fuente tienen que estar PERFECTAMENTE filtrada , PERO , me quedo con el circuito con el IRF .



Bueno estaré esperando la actualización, porsia-caso tu eres el creador de ese diagrama


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Jun 11, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Bueno estaré esperando la actualización, porsia-caso tu eres el creador de ese diagrama



no , no soy el creador de ningun diagrama , el ampli con el irf que puse mas atras lo saque de algun lado de la red. y mi actualizacion fue la que di , tuve que poner "la actualizacion es la siguiente"

y éste es el diseño que también armé y es el mejor , por lejos , lo único que tiene es que calienta mucho tanto el regulador como el mosfet , pero vale la pena.
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/IRF610-Class-A-Headphone-Amp/IRF610-Class-A-Headphone-Amp-Schematic.png


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Fogonazo gracias por compartir tu diseño realmente muy bueno
> 
> te felicito -Saludos



Acabo de subir la *simulación* original al principio del post, revisa la tuya hay un error.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 11, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Acabo de subir la *simulación* original al principio del post, revisa la tuya hay un error.



Si debe haberlo lo hice rápido ,Gracias por la corrección


----------



## leo12nico (Jul 7, 2013)

Encontré estos esquemáticos para amplis de auriculares a ver qué les parece. Mi idea era usar mis lme49720 porque los tengo archivados ahí jajajaja:

http://www.twistedpearaudio.com/linestages/ventus.aspx
http://www.twistedpearaudio.com/linestages/ventus_ez.aspx
http://headwize.com/?page_id=633
http://headwize.com/?page_id=650


----------



## leo12nico (Jul 8, 2013)

qué les parece esta bestialidad?
http://www.diyforums.org/MAX/MAXschematic.php

aca hay uno que ya tiene el pcb
http://www.eeweb.com/blog/extreme_circuits/stereo-headphone-amplifier


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Jul 10, 2013)

leo12nico dijo:


> qué les parece esta bestialidad?
> http://www.diyforums.org/MAX/MAXschematic.php
> 
> aca hay uno que ya tiene el pcb
> http://www.eeweb.com/blog/extreme_circuits/stereo-headphone-amplifier



El de la pagina eeweb parece muy bueno y sencillo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2015)

Esta podría ser la versión 2.0, *pero no es de mi autoría.*
El circuito es muy (Muy) similar, cambia en:

La polarización reemplaza 4 diodos con 2 LED´s rojos.
Disminuye la corriente de biass
Cambia la realimentación negativa, pasa a ser 1:1 a la tensión continua 


Posee la gran ventaja que quién lo hizo se molestó en hacer una PCB completa, fuente y 2 canales. 



​


----------



## bacoreta (Abr 9, 2015)

Hola amigos.
Estoy muy interesado en construirme un ampli para auris y para pantallas activas. He visto que teneis aquí cosas muy interesantes de donde partir a desarrollar mi idea, pero me he encontrado con un problema tonto y es que los archivos que colocais aquí .rar, no puedo abrirlos nada más que en el bloc de notas y sale un maremagnun de signos ininteligibles. Alguien me puede ayudar a solucionarlo.
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2015)

Instala el winrar o el 7-zip. Cualquiera de ellos lo abre sin problemas.


----------



## bacoreta (Abr 9, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Instala el winrar o el 7-zip. Cualquiera de ellos lo abre sin problemas.



Gracias. Los tengo instalados, pero me aparece como .php no como .rar y no se abre, solo por bloc de notas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2015)

Tenes algo mal configurado en el navegador.


----------



## bacoreta (Abr 10, 2015)

Gracias amigos por vuestra ayuda.
Hoy si puedo descargar los archivos .rar pero al abrirlos aparecen como .ms12 y tampoco este tipo de archivo me lo reconoce windows.
Alguno de vosotros sabeis que tipo de archivo es y como abrirlo.

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2015)

bacoreta dijo:


> Gracias amigos por vuestra ayuda.
> Hoy si puedo descargar los archivos .rar pero al abrirlos aparecen como *.ms12* y tampoco este tipo de archivo me lo reconoce windows.
> Alguno de vosotros sabeis que tipo de archivo es y como abrirlo.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.



Eso es correcto, la extensión *ms12* corresponde a Multisim 12 y el archivo es una simulación del funcionamiento del esquema.
Si no tienes instalado el Multisim, la pc NO lo reconoce.


----------



## bacoreta (Abr 12, 2015)

Gracias Fogonazo.
Sabes si hay alguna versión libre para poder instalar y poder ver estos archivos?
Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2015)

bacoreta dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo.
> Sabes si hay alguna versión libre para poder instalar y poder ver estos archivos?
> Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.



Creo que no, pero mejor revisa aquí:

http://www.ni.com/multisim/esa/


----------



## blues light4u (Feb 27, 2017)

Que tal Don Fogonazo, tengo una pregunta sobre la fuente de el amplificador de audífonos, ahorita está funcionando perfectamente con una fuente simétrica con el 7815 y 7915, pero no encuentro transformadores de 15+15v tan facilmente, puedo ponerle un transformador de 12+12v con 2 diodos zener de 15v?. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2017)

blues light4u dijo:


> Que tal Don Fogonazo, tengo una pregunta sobre la fuente de el amplificador de audífonos, ahorita está funcionando perfectamente con una fuente simétrica con el 7815 y 7915, pero no encuentro transformadores de 15+15v tan facilmente, puedo ponerle un transformador de 12+12v con 2 diodos zener de 15v?. Gracias por la respuesta.



Con un transformador de *12-0-12Vca* consigues unos *34Vcc (±17Vcc)*, es demasiado poco "Justo" para colocar reguladores de 15V, pero te funcionará bien con reguladores de 12V


----------



## blues light4u (Feb 28, 2017)

Bien. Voy a poner zeners de 12v, de cuantos watts serían los zeners?, Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2017)

*¡ Otro amplificador !* 

Trabaja con una zona clase "A" importante así que si lo arman y notan que el par de salida se "Calienta" (No dije entibia) es normal.
Sugiero buen disipador.

Al igual que el primero, es para auriculares de alta impedancia y de muy buena calidad.

​
Por ahí abajo simulación en Multisim 14.

Resultados:  ​


----------



## anfibiomusico (May 19, 2017)

jorge morales dijo:


> mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion, saludos



tremendo aporte compa!!!...
tengo reto buscando un diagrama asi...

consegui fuéron estos 2 y le he estado dando vueltas para crearme uno pero con un amp principal y las diferentes salidas como las muestran aqui...


----------



## blues light4u (Jul 11, 2017)

Sr Fogonazo, le afecta en algo si pongo la bobina antes de la red de Zobel (R10 y C4)??.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2017)

blues light4u dijo:


> Sr Fogonazo, le afecta en algo si pongo la bobina antes de la red de Zobel (R10 y C4)??.



No    mucho


----------



## crosales (Abr 17, 2018)

Fogonazo varia mucho el thd o el circuito en particular (calculo que en la potencia entregada) si en lugar de +/- 15v lo alimento con +/- 12 o 9v?


----------

